# Limbert Table



## SketchUp Guru (1 Dec 2007)

---------------------


----------



## Newbie_Neil (2 Dec 2007)

Hi Dave

I remember looking at a video of this furniture being made when I visited a number of stores looking for ideas.

Here is the table that is part of the set. I'm sorry that it's not a good shot of the table.

http://www.hopewells.co.uk/product_deta ... d=1&c=0&p={662C086A-D90E-46CF-BECD-EC958A6D3FB1}

In answer to your question, I,m sorry but it doesn't work for me. I love the geometry of the chair and footstool.

Cheers,
Neil


----------

